# [q]How to update from a0 to a0.5



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

How to update from a0 to a0.5


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Download the a0.5 file, remame it to update.zip, put it on your tablet, reboot into cmw recovery, select install from update.zip, wait, have fun


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

don't have to rename the file


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Rescuer said:


> don't have to rename the file


I didn't know the exact name for the sub menu where you can choose a zip file on the sd card, so it was easier to explain to rename it


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

EricErK said:


> How to update from a0 to a0.5


If you are happy with Alpha 9.0.0, I would suggest you stay there as a lot of folks have installed a whole new set of issues by putting .5 on their TouchPads. If you do decide to try it, be sure to do a nandroid backup so you can go back if you don't like what you see.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

I've only had very rare issues. Twice since I updated to 0.5 I've locked the screen, and when I went to unlock the screen it was unresponsive. And video playback issues. Other than that, no problems.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> I've only had very rare issues. Twice since I updated to 0.5 I've locked the screen, and when I went to unlock the screen it was unresponsive. And video playback issues. Other than that, no problems.


What about the touch problem and calendar sync problems and Gapps problems? Maybe not you, but a lot of others.


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

For me, 0.5 fixed a bunch of issues with lcd density changer pro and titan backup. I do recommend 0.5 Also clockwork mod install update from zip worked perfectly for me.


----------

